#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  ступа, стоящая во дворе Международного центра Рерихов, под угрозой сноса

## Сергей Хос

http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=120375

Под угрозой уничтожения оказалась единственная в Москве "каноническая" буддийская ступа, стоящая во дворе Международного центра Рерихов (МЦР). Как стало известно корреспонденту "Портала-Credo.Ru", о намерении снести святыню заявили 12 мая представители Государственного музея Востока (ГМВ) во главе с заместителем генерального директора музея Тиграном Мкртычевым.
...
В распоряжении корреспондента "Портала-Credo.Ru" оказалось датированное 20 апреля письмо, направленное заместителем министра культуры РФ Владимиром Аристарховым заместителю мэра Москвы по вопросам экономической политики и имущественно-земельных отношений Наталье Сергуниной, в котором говорится: "В ходе осмотра Государственным Музеем Востока зданий на прилегающей к ним территории выявлено, что (...) МЦРом без законных на то оснований на территории земельного участка установлены могилы и памятник членам семьи Рерихов (...). Прошу дать поручение провести проверку целевого использования МЦРом земельного участка, который находится в аренде у этой организации, по результатам которой принять решение об обращении в суд о сносе самовольной постройки и о расторжении договора аренды от 08.08.1996 (...) с предоставлением земельного участка в пользование ГМВ".
...
Ступа во дворе Международного центра Рерихов является единственной существующей на данный момент недекоративной ступой в Москве. При этом проекты возведения буддийских ступ в различных местах "мультирелигиозной" столицы России, в том числе на Поклонной горе и в Отрадном, остаются нереализованными уже более 15 лет. Ступа была построена буддийскими монахами из Непала, ее открытие произошло в июне 2008 года в рамках фестиваля "Россия - Индия - Тибет". МЦР оформил ступу как часть экспозиции, посвященной 80-летию завершения Центрально-Азиатской экспедиции Рерихов, в том числе и потому, что в ступе находятся частицы мощей Будды (шарира), которые археологи до сих пор находят в различных частях Центральной Азии. Во всех буддийских странах шарира почитается как национальное достояние. Снос ступы с находящейся в ней шарирой считается тяжким прегрешением, которое ведет к уничтожению страны.

----------

Aion (18.05.2016), Ersh (24.08.2019), Pasha (18.05.2016), Гошка (25.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (17.05.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Почему бы не составить петицию о том что ступа очень важна нам всем?

----------


## Pasha

Сегодня ходил в музей спросил у них нет такой информации. Снос грозит всему музею скорее даже расформированию. Небудет музея небудет ступы. Новость это одна на весь интернет скорее всего утка.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.07.2016)

----------


## Pasha

21 мая буддисты совместно справляли пуджу возле ступы. Там стоял большой кател в котором дымились опилки если бы руководство музея было бы против они бы запретили. Если ступу хотят снести кто то не из музея они работники музея   были вкурсе рассказали бы мне.

----------


## Гошка

> 21 мая буддисты совместно справляли пуджу возле ступы. Там стоял большой кател в котором дымились опилки если бы руководство музея было бы против они бы запретили. Если ступу хотят снести кто то не из музея они работники музея   были вкурсе рассказали бы мне.


http://vk.com/roerichmuseum?w=wall-62338724_2181

Вероятнее всего, какое-то сиюминутное высказывание, как обычно, раздула пресса.




> Группа чиновников во главе с Мкртычевым прибыла в занимаемую МЦР бывшую усадьбу Лопухиных в Малом Знаменском переулке (за Музеем изобразительных искусств имени Пушкина, почти прямо напротив храма Христа Спасителя) для того, чтобы провести инспекцию движимого и недвижимого имущества, переданного ГМВ министерством культуры РФ в так называемое «оперативное управление». Это означает, что на данном этапе музей по закону не может занять ни одно из помещений центра Рерихов, которые, хотя и были переданы мэром Собяниным в конце 2015 года из ведения города в федеральную собственность, но «с обременением», то есть МЦР сохранил за собой право аренды зданий и территории бывшей усадьбы до 2044 года. Поэтому Государственный музей изыскивает любую возможность уличить общественную организацию «Международный Центр Рерихов» в неправильном использовании арендуемых объектов, а также в наличии «самостроя», с тем чтобы впоследствии МЦР был лишен права аренды, а ГМВ смог въехать в усадьбу Лопухиных, а в перспективе получить в государственную собственность ту часть наследия Рерихов, которая сейчас находится у общественной организации. И буддийская ступа вместе с памятником Рерихам первыми попали под удар чиновников.

----------


## Гошка

Вообще тут неопределенность: снесут - или не снесут:



> В письме к заместителю мэра Москвы Наталье Сергуниной господин Аристархов прямо пишет: «Прошу принять решение об обращении в суд о сносе самовольной постройки и о расторжении договора аренды». Тиграну Мкртычеву из государственного музея Востока поручено реализовать этот план на практике.


http://www.proza.ru/2016/06/08/121

Типа, петиция:
https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BC%D1%8...edium=copylink

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Новые подробности конфликта Музея Востока и Центра Рерихов*
Ступа поселила смуту

21 июня 2016

Общественность снова взбаламутилась после появления на сайте Международного центра Рерихов (МЦР) скандальной новости. Там сообщается, что музей Востока (ГМВ) и Минкульт собираются снести ступу Трех Драгоценностей, построенную на территории МЦР в 2008 г. Министерство культуры и Музей Востока провели пресс-брифинг, озвучив свои позиции.


Фото: icr.su

Открывает дискуссию заместитель директора ГМВ Тигран Мкртычев: «Руководство МЦР использует ступу для прикрытия самостроя, расположенного под ней. Там находится подвальное помещение, существование которого нарушает сакральность религиозного объекта. Никаких разрешительных документов на возведение этой постройки у нас нет. Директор Музея Рерихов Павел Журавихин заявил, что это строение находится в процессе регистрации».

Вице-президент Тибетского дома в Москве Надежда Беркенгейм уверена: ступе будет лучше, если она перейдет в распоряжение ГМВ, поскольку «тогда она точно не станет предметом провокаций». А заместитель начальника управления по связям с религиозными организациями Правительства Москвы Антон Игнатенко считает, что в первую очередь нужно решить, является ли ступа культовым сооружением. Решить, по его мнению, это могут только члены буддистских религиозных организаций. Тогда слово берет председатель Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России Санжай-лама и заявляет: «Однозначно, ступа — культовый, религиозный объект».

Прояснил ситуацию советник министра культуры Кирилл Рыбак: «Когда здания были переданы в управление ГМВ, проходила проверка помещений, в ходе которой возникло много вопросов. В тот момент ни о каких ступах речь не шла, мы выясняли, какими зданиями обладает МЦР. Нас заинтересовало строение №5, здание, примыкающее к строению №4. Мы запросили документы у МЦР, чтобы выяснить, чьи это объекты. Содержательного ответа так и не получили, то есть нам не предоставили копии документов, на основании которых МЦР занимает эти строения. Еще мы так и не выяснили, что происходит с флигелем Музея Рерихов, строением №9, к нему даже не пройти — калитка заперта. Тогда мы обратились с письмом за разъяснением происходящего в Правительство Москвы, после чего и началась эмоциональная суета».

Началась и общественная неразбериха, ведь МЦР говорит одно, ГМВ — другое. Кому верить, 19 июля решит первый суд. А пока директор Института востоковедения РАН Валерий Андросов посоветовал столичным властям и дирекции ГМВ вести пропаганду в Интернете, подробно объяснять свои намерения, в том числе желание облагородить территорию Музея Рерихов и сохранить ступу в качестве центра буддистской культуры в Москве.

Тут не выдержал и вмешался директор ГМВ Александр Седов: «Побойтесь Бога, мы не религиозное учреждение, а светское. Решение религиозных вопросов — не наша компетенция. Не время говорить о будущем ступы, которой сегодня никто не владеет. Пока нас и Министерство культуры обвиняют в том, что мы намерены уничтожить ступу. Это вранье!» Самое смешное в этой истории — реакция на происходящее в МЦР. Мы позвонили им и спросили, почему на их сайте размещена информация про снос ступы. На что нам ответили: «А что, ступу сносят?».

Ксения Коробейникова
http://www.mk.ru/culture/2016/06/21/...-rerikhov.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.06.2016), Гошка (10.07.2016), Дондог (10.07.2016), Нико (30.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.07.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Есть колмыцкая статья что президент поддержал  верующих ,а в credo что директор мезея востока не однозначно опроверг снос ступы с намеком .

----------

Гошка (10.07.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Есть колмыцкая статья что президент поддержал  верующих ,а в credo что директор мезея востока не однозначно опроверг снос ступы с намеком .





> Шаджин-лама Калмыкии и Камбы-лама Тывы обратились к Президенту России с просьбой сохранить Ступу Трех Драгоценностей в Москве.


http://khurul.ru/?p=26586

----------


## Pasha

> http://khurul.ru/?p=26586


Я о другой статье http://gov.tuva.ru/press_center/news/other_news/25188/

----------


## Фридегар

Тяжкая атака уже через федеральное СМИ:




жалко картины и память о достойных людях. Но те, кто там сейчас находятся, сами оттолкнули многих бескорыстно желающих помочь. Остается пенять на себя. Следствия

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Тяжкая атака уже через федеральное СМИ:
> 
> 
> жалко картины и память о достойных людях. Но те, кто там сейчас находятся, сами оттолкнули многих бескорыстно желающих помочь. Остается пенять на себя. Следствия


А какое отношение имеет агни-йога к буддизму?

----------


## Фридегар

смотрите видео, там и про буддийскую ступу еще раз. Но, согласен, в этом контексте никакого.
Это про отношение вообще ко всему, что не православное и не исламское. Можно вспомнить и про буддийский монастырь в свердловской области. Но, не готов продолжать дискуссию об этом

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Я слышал, что Ступу не будут сносить в музее Рериха.

----------


## Pasha

19 июля должен был быть суд ,но новостей что случилось, что решили не слышал .

----------


## Pasha

Сдается мне что эта новость была уткой.

----------


## Гошка

Фиг знает что дальше будет со ступой.
Раньше была в свободном доступе. 
Даже гирлянду коней ветра недавно какой-то инициативный буддист повесил.
Радует, что хотя бы сносить не планируют.
https://www.gazeta.ru/culture/news/2..._9821561.shtml
http://www.tibethouse.ru/2016/stupa-01.html

----------


## Гошка

Говорят, разваливается понемногу.
На предложения буддистов отремонтировать своими силами- никакого ответа:





 :Frown:

----------


## Гошка

Вот уже год как не пройти к буддийской ступе «Трех Драгоценностей», что расположена недалеко от Кремля, на территории старинной усадьбы Лопухиных в Малом Знаменском переулке.

https://save.icr.su/ru/2018/04/aleks...tupa-mos-news/




> При строительстве в нее были заложены реликвии двухсот выдающихся учителей буддизма, привезенные со всего мира. Среди них священные реликвии Будды Кашьяпы и Будды Шакьямуни возрастом более двух с половиной тысяч лет.







> ... прикрыли ее от посторонних глаз наспех сколоченным саркофагом, на фасаде которого изображена фотография прекрасной ступы в ее первозданном виде времен 2008 года.

----------


## Борис Оширов

А перенести эту ступу, например в Отрадное, технически возможно?

----------


## Гошка

Директор ГМИИ им.Пушкина г-жа Лошак намерена и хочет убрать (т.е. фактически разрушить при «переносе») буддийскую ступу




> Директор ГМИИ им.Пушкина г-жа Лошак намерена и хочет убрать (т.е. фактически разрушить при «переносе») буддийскую ступу находящуюся на территории неожиданно переданной ГМИИ Минкультуры РФ бывшей усадьбы Лопухиных .Эта ступа высотой метров 6-7 была подарком буддистов Москвы Международному центру Рерихов отремонтировавшему и поднявшему эту усадьбу хотя и не из руин, но совершенно из заброшенного состояния и открывшего в ней в 1996 году общественный музей имени Н.К.Рериха. Основания для намерения г-жи Лошак просты — буддийская ступа не имеет отношения к деятельности ГМИИ и ГМИИ не принадлежит.


https://echo.msk.ru/blog/samodurov/2454419-echo/

----------


## Гошка

> Директор Государственного музея изобразительных искусств (ГМИИ) им. А.Пушкина Марина Лошак выступила за перенос буддистской Ступы Просветления с территории усадьбы Лопухиных в другое место. Об этом она заявила журналистам.
> 
> «Мне кажется, что надо дать возможность сакральной буддисткой конструкции, которая находится во дворе бывшего Музея Рерихов, оказаться в каком-то ином месте. Чтобы доступ людей, которые нуждаются в общении с этим объектом буддистского искусства, был открыт, и чтобы никого не смущало это соседство. Важно найти такое место и со всем почетом это сакральное место перенести. Мне кажется, это один из источников волнения, что ступа находится на территории такого светского места», - сказала М.Лошак.
> 
> Она пояснила, что после этого во дворе музея будет создано комфортное пространство для пребывания посетителей.


https://www.mskagency.ru/materials/2903409





> Я глубоко убежден, что переносить ступу не следует. Она должна остаться там, где была построена. Ступа – не мебель, которую мы переносим из одного здания в другое. Перед ее возведением были проведены обширные и обязательные согласно буддийскому канону ритуалы благословения того места, где будет строиться ступа. За годы существования ступы многочисленные люди, исповедующие буддизм и просто проявляющие интерес к культурному богатству Востока, посещали это место, возносили у ступы свои молитвы и благопожелания, что делало это место особенным, святым. Я искренне надеюсь, что вовлеченные стороны проявят должное уважение к чувствам верующих и найдут возможным сохранить ступу там, где она была возведена. Верховный лама Калмыкии (Шаджин-лама) Тэло Тулку Ринпоче»
> 
> Источник: http://riakalm.ru


http://riakalm.ru/news/religion/1518...ostej-v-moskve

----------


## Игорь Ю

ну она же стоит не в культовом месте, а в усадьбе. ну перенесут её. крик то по какому поводу?

----------

Гошка (25.08.2019)

----------


## Гошка

> ну она же стоит не в культовом месте, а в усадьбе. ну перенесут её. крик то по какому поводу?


Думаю, если Тулку, верховный Лама Калмыкии, почетный представитель ЕСДЛ, высказался против (цитата выше)... : мы не всегда можем понять где и что должно быть.  

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...BB%D0%BA%D1%83

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Уничтожение памятника истории. Совершенно политический вопрос, решать который нужно политическими методами: просвещать (даже пропагандировать) людей об исторической ценности, о культурной ценности, искать тех, кто имеет влияние на лиц, вольных принимать решения, но не имеющих достаточной культурной базы, чтобы эти решения были дальновидными. Нужно поддерживать соответствующее "селебрити", чтобы эти люди, имея значительную поддержку могли доносить простые и понятные мысли тем, кто признает лишь аргумент власти (силы и влияния). 

Не заботясь сейчас о влиятельных селебрити, буддийская культура в России остается уделом одиночек и энтузиастов. Важны даже не высокопоставленные мирские последователи, важны просто лояльные к буддийской культуре публичные персоны, уделяющие внимание буддийскому сообществу и получающие от него почтение и почитание.

Разобщенность буддистов России, внутренние дрязги и интриги, игнорирование общей буддийской культуры, борьба за иллюзии первенства и значимости, как раз и ведут к тому, что культура не сохраняется, низводится до уровня музейности, архаичности и общей бесполезности и бесхозности.

Нужна мудрость каждого Буддиста в том, чтобы поддерживать саму буддийскую культуру, общую значимость буддизма в обществе, невзирая на персоналии, ранги и противоречия.

----------

Гошка (24.08.2019), Монферран (24.08.2019), Уроил Зена (24.08.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> лояльные к буддийской культуре публичные персоны


вроде как Илюмжинов и Шойгу развивают буддийскую культуру.

----------

Won Soeng (24.08.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> вроде как Илюмжинов и Шойгу развивают буддийскую культуру.


Можно пробовать как-то до них достучаться. Только ведь этого мало. Хорошо, когда мирских покровителей много. Пусть это будут сотни известных личностей. Пусть каждый их малый вклад, каждая толика внимания будет в чести и похвале.
Но не будет ли это слишком трудным для буддистов? Говорить слова благодарности тем, кто публично благосклонен к буддийской культуре хотя бы всего лишь пару раз в году? Да хотя бы и один раз в жизни?

Легко сказать себе: это незаслуженная лесть, лучше я промолчу (или проворчу что-нибудь)

Трудно объяснить себе и другим, что когда мы и сами не любим культуру, не вкладываемся в нее, мы и не догадаемся поблагодарить тех, кто склонил к ней благое внимание. Я и сам впервые в жизни задумался над этими вопросами вчера ночью.

----------

Гошка (24.08.2019), Денис Ч (24.08.2019), Монферран (24.08.2019), Уроил Зена (24.08.2019)

----------


## Уроил Зена

Люди, занимающие государственные должности, действующие подобно рейдерским захватчикам общественной собственности рериховского Центра в пользу государства, не должны быть ни один у руля российской культуры, своими действиями омрачая вообще смысл Культуры.

----------

Гошка (24.08.2019)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Люди, занимающие государственные должности, действующие подобно рейдерским захватчикам общественной собственности рериховского Центра в пользу государства, не должны быть ни один у руля российской культуры, своими действиями омрачая вообще смысл Культуры.


Расскажите пожалуйста, как государство может совершить "рейдерский захват" усадьбы Лопухиных, в которой размещён музей Рериха, если и усадьба и музей это государственная собственность?
Захватило само у себя?

----------


## Гошка

> Расскажите пожалуйста, как государство может совершить "рейдерский захват" усадьбы Лопухиных, в которой размещён музей Рериха, если и усадьба и музей это государственная собственность?
> Захватило само у себя?


Темная история. Может и не захват. 

Государство, может, и ни при чем. 

Конкретно Мединский, директор ГМВ Рыбак, Мкртычев, Избачков  про участвовали. 

После этого, усадьбу ГМВ передало Государственному музею изобразительных искусств имени А.С. Пушкина, А Мкртычев уехал обратно в Узбекистан.

https://uz.sputniknews.ru/culture/20...Mkrtychev.html

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Расскажите пожалуйста, как государство может совершить "рейдерский захват" усадьбы Лопухиных, в которой размещён музей Рериха, если и усадьба и музей это государственная собственность?
> Захватило само у себя?

----------


## Таб Шераб

Большая просьба к Вам - ответьте покороче. Тратить полтора часа на просмотр видео начинающегося с вранья о том, что музей создан международным центром Рерихов, я не могу, извините.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще в РФ как то законодательно регулируется так называемый сквоттинг ?

Ведь если это сейчас квалифицируют самозахват, так как невозможно подтвердить документально права собственности "Общества" или долгосрочной аренды, то "Общество" ведь вселилось в неухоженное здание, произвело ремонтно реставрационные работы, поддерживало его в надлежащем состоянии, платило в бюджет города, коммунальным и прочим предприятиям ... 

(п.с. разрушать Ступы  это очень плохо для места на котором они находятся и окружающей территории, особенно это касается Ступ Калачакры)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А вообще в РФ как то законодательно регулируется так называемый сквоттинг ?
> 
> Ведь если это сейчас квалифицируют самозахват, так как невозможно подтвердить документально права собственности "Общества" или долгосрочной аренды, то "Общество" ведь вселилось в неухоженное здание, произвело ремонтно реставрационные работы, поддерживало его в надлежащем состоянии, платило в бюджет города, коммунальным и прочим предприятиям ... 
> 
> (п.с. разрушать Ступы  это очень плохо для места на котором они находятся и окружающей территории, особенно это касается Ступ Калачакры)


Исполком московского городского совета народных депутатов *предоставил* памятник архитектуры "Усадьба Лопухиных" для размещения Советского Фонда Рерихов и Центра-музея им. Н.К.Рериха, решением от от 28 ноября 1989 г.
Из государственной собственности усадьба не выходила и созданному в 1992 году международному центру Рерихов не предоставлялась.
О каком "самозахвате" идёт речь? О том, что МЦР самовольно захватил в пользование государственное имущество?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2019), Фил (25.08.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Исполком московского городского совета народных депутатов *предоставил* памятник архитектуры "Усадьба Лопухиных" для размещения Советского Фонда Рерихов и Центра-музея им. Н.К.Рериха, решением от от 28 ноября 1989 г.
> Из государственной собственности усадьба не выходила и созданному в 1992 году международному центру Рерихов не предоставлялась.
> О каком "самозахвате" идёт речь? О том, что МЦР самовольно захватил в пользование государственное имущество?


Если Международный Цент Рерихов не является правонаследником Советского Фонда Рерихов , то речь какраз о "самозахвате" (сквоттинге).
Причём они открыто там находились и поддерживали хозяйственную деятельность более 15 лет (или сколько там предусмотрено законодательством), вкладывали свои средства а фактический собственник к этому никаких претензий не предъявлял.

Если же является правонаследником, то должны быть условия передачи в пользование, в том числе и строк на который передаётся и т.д.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Если Международный Цент Рерихов не является правонаследником Советского Фонда Рерихов , то речь какраз о "самозахвате" (сквоттинге).
> Причём они открыто там находились и поддерживали хозяйственную деятельность более 15 лет (или сколько там предусмотрено законодательством), вкладывали свои средства а фактический собственник к этому никаких претензий не предъявлял.
> 
> Если же является правонаследником, то должны быть условия передачи в пользование, в том числе и строк на который передаётся и т.д.


Решение о том, что МЦР не является наследником СФР принято судом. Самозахват прекращён. История закончена.

----------


## Shus

> Если Международный Цент Рерихов не является правонаследником Советского Фонда Рерихов , то речь какраз о "самозахвате" (сквоттинге).
> Причём они открыто там находились и поддерживали хозяйственную деятельность более 15 лет (или сколько там предусмотрено законодательством), вкладывали свои средства а фактический собственник к этому никаких претензий не предъявлял.
> Если же является правонаследником, то должны быть условия передачи в пользование, в том числе и строк на который передаётся и т.д.


Правильно "правоприемником".

Не является ни каким образом. Рерих передал свое наследие в советские учреждения культуры  Советский Фонд Рерихов и Музей Востока.
Усадьба - гос. собственность.
Были суды, окончились не в пользу МЦ.

Ступа, соответственно, самострой.

----------

Таб Шераб (25.08.2019), Фил (25.08.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Жаль.
Так как именно эта часть\крыло "рериховцев":
 сотрудничает  с буддистами (получена передача Калачакра Тантры, осуществлён перевод (а уже может и издание) одной из коренных Тантр Калачакры и т.д.)
 сотрудничает с ООН, ЮНЕСКО

Действительно культурные, адекватные и способные к диалогу люди (в том числе и к межкультурному)

----------


## Фил

> Жаль.
> Так как именно эта часть\крыло "рериховцев":
>  сотрудничает  с буддистами (получена передача Калачакра Тантры, осуществлён перевод (а уже может и издание) одной из коренных Тантр Калачакры и т.д.)
>  сотрудничает с ООН, ЮНЕСКО
> 
> Действительно культурные, адекватные и способные к диалогу люди (в том числе и к межкультурному)


Да они с какими только упырями не сотрудничали!
Не с теми они сотрудничали.
Думать надо было, с кем сотрудничать и от кого деньги брать.
С властью надо сотрудничать, с чиновниками, а не с временщиками-олигархами.

----------

Shus (25.08.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все что поднимается - упадет. Ни один цветок не цветет вечно, но взгляни на весенний луг - он снова цветет.
Пусть в мыслях не будет сожаления об упущенном, пусть добром устремленным будет ум. Пусть прошлое будет добрым уроком - что сохранилось и отчего, что рухнуло и отчего. Пусть в сердце не будет зла на природу, в которой все возникшее разрушается, пусть не будет зла на все то, что связано с разрушением.

----------

Монферран (25.08.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да они с какими только упырями не сотрудничали!
> Не с теми они сотрудничали.
> Думать надо было, с кем сотрудничать и от кого деньги брать.
> С властью надо сотрудничать, с чиновниками, а не с временщиками-олигархами.


Да, скорее всего подоплёка всего этого - в связи с опальным меценатом.

----------

Гошка (31.08.2019), Фил (25.08.2019)

----------


## Монферран

"Оставайтесь верны себе, но двигайтесь все выше к большему сознанию и большей любви! На вершине вы окажетесь едины со всеми теми, кто со всех сторон совершал то же восхождение. Ибо все, что поднимается, должно сходиться." (Пьер Тейяр де Шарден)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2019)

----------


## Shus

Скупые факты в ответе ГМВ ниже.
У меня возник вопрос: а это ступа (с многочисленными реликварными закладками по уровням и пр.) или муляж для музея? Есть какие-то данные по ее возведению?
Ответ  типа "при освящении присутствовал ..." не устроит. Как сооружают тибетские объекты-нирманакаи см. в этой статье.

_Отвечая на многочисленные публикации в СМИ касательно ситуации со «Ступой Трех Драгоценностей», Государственный музей Востока официально заявляет, что не имеет отношения к скульптурной композиции «Ступа».

Данная композиция принадлежит Международному Центру Рерихов. Музей Востока неоднократно предлагал урегулировать вопрос нахождения указанной композиции на территории Усадьбы Лопухиных в рамках правового поля, определив его статус. Наиболее предпочтительный вариант – передать скульптурную композицию «Ступа» государству в лице Государственного музея Востока, который вместе с буддийской общественностью решит её судьбу и урегулирует вопрос приведения ее в надлежащее состояние.

Вопрос со «Ступой» и её статусом остается нерешенным уже 10 лет. В 2008 году «Ступа» была подарена Международному Центру Рерихов «Национальным Фондом Духовных Инвестиций» по договору пожертвования (№ 1/3 от 16.07.2008).  «Экспонат» предназначался для зала Центрально-Азиатской экспедиции Музея имени Н.К. Рериха и был отражен в бухгалтерском учете МЦР как имущество. Никаких согласований и разрешений на строительство скульптурной композиции «Ступа» на территории Усадьбы Лопухиных, являющейся объектом культурного наследия федерального значения, как того требует закон, получено не было. В феврале 2015 года незаконно возведенный объект решением экспертной фондово-закупочной комиссии МЦР был поставлен на учет в Фонд Подарков (номер ФП 12).

В 2016 г. при передаче строений Усадьбы Лопухиных Государственному музею Востока, был поднят вопрос о законности возведения МЦР на территории объекта указанной скульптурной композиции. Этот вопрос вызвал срочные ответные шаги со стороны МЦР по его «легализации». В декабре 2016 года, спустя восемь лет (!?) после возведения скульптурной композиции, МЦР заключает договор (№ 33/08 от 15.12.2016) с АО «Трастстройхолдинг» о создании проекта размещения объекта музейного показа на территории Усадьбы Лопухиных.

Письмом Департамента культурного наследия города Москвы (№ ДКН-16-09-1023/7-1 от 08.06.2017) проект согласовывается и отмечается отсутствие возражений против размещения объекта «Ступа» в качестве временного экспонирования на его территории на период функционирования «Международный Центр Рерихов». Однако к 08.06.2017 Международный Центр Рерихов уже не функционировал на территории Усадьбы Лопухиных и уже не имел права что-либо там размещать!

Весной 2018 года МЦР заключает договор о передаче «Ступы» во временное, сроком на пять лет, безвозмездное пользование религиозной организации «Московская община буддистов».

Таким образом скульптурная композиция приобретает сакральный характер, становится религиозным объектом и любые вопросы о незаконном строительстве объекта переводятся в плоскость конфессиональных отношений. Произошла подмена понятий – музейный экспонат превратился в религиозный объект, что, безусловно, очень выгодно МЦР для привлечения внимания общественности, который продолжает спекулировать на чувствах буддистов в угоду своим коммерческим интересам.

Подводя итоги, Государственный музей Востока еще раз хочет отметить, что скульптурная композиция «Ступа» является современной постройкой, имеющей, по документам МОО МЦР, статус музейного объекта. Ее строительство было совершено без каких-либо разрешений и согласований в соответствии с законом. Согласование временного экспонирования ступы на территории объекта культурного наследия вызывает вопросы, т.к. было сделано даже без уведомления законного пользователя объектом культурного наследия – Государственного музея Востока. Наиболее предпочтительный вариант – передать скульптурную композицию «Ступа» государству в лице Государственного музея Востока, который вместе с буддийской общественностью решит её судьбу и урегулирует вопрос приведения ее в надлежащее состояние._
P.S. Даритель впечатляет. Похоже на налоговую схему.

----------

Фил (25.08.2019)

----------


## Вольдемар

> Скупые факты в ответе ГМВ ниже.
> У меня возник вопрос: а это ступа (с многочисленными реликварными закладками по уровням и пр.) или муляж для музея? Есть какие-то данные по ее возведению?
> Ответ  типа "при освящении присутствовал ..." не устроит.


Не могу найти пруфы к сожалению. Да, ступа 100% каноничная. Вероятно о процессе возведения и освящения вам могут рассказать в организации "Тибетский Дом в Москве". Я так понял они занимались приглашением лам и организацией их приезда.
Также если сильно интересно, то можно уточнить у Дмитрия "Бека" Айнабекова. Он точно в курсе.

----------

Shus (27.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.08.2019), Гошка (31.08.2019)

----------


## Гошка

> Скупые факты в ответе ГМВ ниже.
> У меня возник вопрос: а это ступа (с многочисленными реликварными закладками по уровням и пр.) или муляж для музея? Есть какие-то данные по ее возведению?
> Ответ  типа "при освящении присутствовал ..." не устроит. Как сооружают тибетские объекты-нирманакаи см. в этой статье.
> 
> _Отвечая на многочисленные публикации в СМИ касательно ситуации со «Ступой Трех Драгоценностей», Государственный музей Востока официально заявляет, что не имеет отношения к скульптурной композиции «Ступа».
> 
> Данная композиция принадлежит Международному Центру Рерихов. Музей Востока неоднократно предлагал урегулировать вопрос нахождения указанной композиции на территории Усадьбы Лопухиных в рамках правового поля, определив его статус. Наиболее предпочтительный вариант – передать скульптурную композицию «Ступа» государству в лице Государственного музея Востока, который вместе с буддийской общественностью решит её судьбу и урегулирует вопрос приведения ее в надлежащее состояние.
> 
> Вопрос со «Ступой» и её статусом остается нерешенным уже 10 лет. В 2008 году «Ступа» была подарена Международному Центру Рерихов «Национальным Фондом Духовных Инвестиций» по договору пожертвования (№ 1/3 от 16.07.2008).  «Экспонат» предназначался для зала Центрально-Азиатской экспедиции Музея имени Н.К. Рериха и был отражен в бухгалтерском учете МЦР как имущество. Никаких согласований и разрешений на строительство скульптурной композиции «Ступа» на территории Усадьбы Лопухиных, являющейся объектом культурного наследия федерального значения, как того требует закон, получено не было. В феврале 2015 года незаконно возведенный объект решением экспертной фондово-закупочной комиссии МЦР был поставлен на учет в Фонд Подарков (номер ФП 12).
> ...



Тэло Тулку Ринпоче- почетный представитель ЕСДЛ. Цитата из письма:




> По наполнению буддийскими реликвиями Ступа Трех Драгоценностей по праву считается уникальной буддийской святыней. В нее заложены священные бусины-рингсэ Будды Кашьяпы и Будды Шакьямуни возрастом более 2500 лет, а также более 200 частиц святых и учителей всех буддийских школ и течений. Это уникальное сооружение высочайшей духовной и культурной значимости не только для российских буддистов, но и всего буддийского мира.


http://khurul.ru/2016/06/shadzhin-la...stej-v-moskve/

----------

Shus (30.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2019)

----------


## Shus

Похоже на то, что своим хозяйственным мухлежом МЦР изрядно подставил ув. буддистских наставников и общественность.

----------

Гошка (31.08.2019)

----------

